# What stores/WAHMs are NOT on hyena cart?



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

I find that since hyena cart is so big I can find just about anything there, but that leaves me feeling bad for those who arent on hyena cart, like they get overlooked, LOL. So what WAHMs/stores are not on hyena cart? I would like to book mark them to so I remember to check them on occassion


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

http://www.fluffymail.com
http://www.fussybutt.com (i dont think, LOL)


----------



## Kdybs (May 28, 2005)

Wildflowerdiapers.com- not a wahm who makes diapers but she sells these amazing soakers knit by bridget in new zealand. I have like 4 of them and they are beautiful- great embelishments! They are all on sale now too.


----------



## niki_73 (Oct 6, 2004)

Suzie's One sized http://www.sosdiapers.com


----------



## QueenSheba'sMom (Feb 4, 2003)

lily pad landing
knitteds & fitteds
necessitae
wahmtropolis
tinkle traps
girl woman goddess








(I don't have the links handy, though)


----------



## zexplorers (May 4, 2004)

a couple of my fav's
http://www.girlwomangoddess.com/catalog/index.php
http://www.bottombumpers.com/
http://www.whimsicalfairies.com/


----------



## didelphus (May 25, 2003)

I'm not.
Hyenacart freaks me out.


----------



## Woolly Meredith (Mar 23, 2005)

Whole Family Market


----------



## Red (Feb 6, 2002)

Ok, jeez, I hate to have to ask this, since it's SO big...but what is Hyena cart? I thought it was like Paypal, no? (it's the word cart that got me, I guess.)

I'm gonna google it, but don't be afraid to enlighten me, anyway!


----------



## Mom2Sailor (Sep 20, 2003)

Hey Red! Try www.hyenacart.com and click on the "stocking calendar" link at the bottom for instant gratification.









www.righteousbaby.com isn't on HC yet I don't think...


----------



## Sophiasmomma (Jun 16, 2004)

Red- Hyenacart is just a big site that hosts all of the WAHMs under one roof









check it out!! they have a stocking calendar so you can see when your fav store is going to list new items!

www.hyenacart.com


----------



## Oceanone (Oct 24, 2002)

http://babysoftwraps.com/


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

I don't think www.wigglewormbottoms.com


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

www.apronstringsbabythings.com
www.pinstripesandpolkadots.com
www.preciousdignity.com
www.patchworkpixies.com

One of my favs has already been mentioned but I love her so much I will mention it again







www.righteousdignity.com


----------



## Miss Juice (Jun 9, 2005)

www.sunflowerderrieres.com - super nice wahm with great dipes


----------



## bluey (Apr 28, 2004)

I'm not, I've considered it, but have resisted so far


----------



## BCmamaof6 (Sep 7, 2004)

:


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

HC has invaded my brain to the point where I can not even contribute one link. But I will be back tomorrow after I have laid in bed all night thinking about this topic.


----------



## Mum2girls (May 26, 2005)

www.lucyshopechest.com
www.loveybums.com

two of my favourites


----------



## Artisan (Aug 24, 2002)

Not for diapers (mostly wool)... www.sweetknits.com
www.irishbabyknits.com
Also check www.woolywonder.com -- there is a listing of WonderWAHMs there.


----------



## pugmommy7 (Jul 30, 2004)

www.spookykittycollective.com
www.middayfaire.com


----------



## Hawklin (Aug 10, 2005)

I'm not either....and I'm not sure if it's okay for me to post a link here or will it be considered self promotion?

Linda


----------



## Mama Bear (Aug 4, 2004)

www.bottombumpers.com


----------



## BeachBum (Jan 28, 2004)

this thread!


----------



## kidbound (Jan 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BeachBum*







this thread!


me too


----------



## Izzybee (Feb 20, 2004)

Baby It's You


----------



## Got_Cloth (May 14, 2005)

Me, Nothing Butt Cloth. I am on a congo at HC, but my store is not at HC.


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

well, me too :LOL


----------



## Jenny0116 (Oct 22, 2005)

Wow! I am so glad you guys did this list! Now I see why it's so addicting!
Thanks!


----------



## cyncyn (Nov 19, 2004)

I'm not either.


----------



## MAMichele (Jul 17, 2005)

Me niether.


----------



## Sherry (Mar 11, 2004)

my store is not on HC.


----------



## QueenSheba'sMom (Feb 4, 2003)

Is it "legal" for y'all to link to your stores? I love looking through new wahm stores.


----------



## justmama (Dec 24, 2002)

I think it is on THIS board but not on the regular diapering board. I THINK, correct me if I am wrong.

Meg


----------



## Jilian (Jun 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *faerybugmady*
I think it is on THIS board but not on the regular diapering board. I THINK, correct me if I am wrong.

I think it is only if someone asks for spam. I'm really not sure how the rules work. So I'll go ahead and ask for spam









Mamas who aren't on hyena cart, can you post a link to your site please so we can look around?


----------



## Got_Cloth (May 14, 2005)

Ill be the first to test and see if my post gets pulled. LOL

Nothing Butt Cloth


----------



## Tiskin (Jul 5, 2004)

www.freewebs.com/tiskinstrousers/


----------



## hillymum (May 15, 2003)

Here is Hawklins store!

Willy's Woolies


----------



## mals*nutrition (Jul 23, 2004)

www.dunknfluff.com

but technically i do have a cart on HC, i just never use it.


----------



## ChristiansMomma (May 20, 2004)

Hillbilly Bunny


----------



## Pynki (Aug 19, 2002)

My site isn't on HC either.


----------



## fullofgrace (Nov 26, 2002)

Lavender Longies & More


----------



## cyncyn (Nov 19, 2004)

ZoomBabyGear


----------



## paddyfinnsmom (Sep 18, 2003)

Necessitae


----------



## bunnyhatanpaa (Jun 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hawklin*
I'm not either....and I'm not sure if it's okay for me to post a link here or will it be considered self promotion?

Linda


but you are at HC you sell at tutti fruity no?


----------



## MamaJennsMunkies (Oct 2, 2005)

heres some other stores:

www.ignitethesenses.com
www.funkymunkyfluff.com
www.robinsfannyfluff.com

www.daisydoodles.com
www.muttaqinbaby.com


----------



## MamaTT (Aug 29, 2003)

Just subscribing....


----------



## QueenSheba'sMom (Feb 4, 2003)

That ignitethesenses.com store looks amazing!
There's no, by any chance, mdc discount is there?


----------



## mom2a2z (May 9, 2005)

Buttercup Bunnies


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

Many of these stores are not on HC

http://www.mothering.com/discussions....php?p=2402569


----------



## SammyLucasNHarper (Jan 29, 2005)

I have a HC but I dont stock my stuff there.......

Slightly Crunchy


----------



## QueenSheba'sMom (Feb 4, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SammyLucasNHarper*
I have a HC but I dont stock my stuff there.......

Slightly Crunchy

That cow diaper is adorable!


----------



## mom2kbeth (Aug 18, 2003)

Holden's Landing


----------



## MAMichele (Jul 17, 2005)

BumWrap


----------



## Pins&Needles (Jul 13, 2004)

I have not seen http://www.lukesdrawers.com


----------



## bratmobile (Jun 30, 2004)

My link is in the siggy-but the rest of it you'll have to ignore. This pregnancy has been kicking my butt and I have SO not been stocking regularly.







It definitely needs to be changed!


----------



## amberb (Jan 24, 2005)

I have a hc, but am just stocking at my store right now (when I get the time!).


----------



## craZmama (Oct 5, 2002)

Seasons Originals and Monster Baby/Natural Punk - not on HC either


----------



## memiles (Feb 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jilian*
Mamas who aren't on hyena cart, can you post a link to your site please so we can look around?









Since you asked so nicely









www.violetlane.com and www.goddessofthegarden.com, for lots of stores in one tidy place.


----------



## SlightlyCrunchyMom (Jul 24, 2005)

www.abbyslane.com ( I LOVE Stephanie)
www.jacksmagicbeanstalk.com


----------



## Yarnia (Aug 29, 2003)

www.knitinyourpants.com

not on hyena cart but on midday faire which is a congo.


----------



## Changed (Mar 14, 2004)

angelbee, did you mean preciousdignity? Not sure what a righteousdignity is but your link didn't work. I'll assume you're confused.







sup

my favorite WAHM for diaper covers, playthings and candles is

www.nelliesknickers.com

I've bought quite a bit from her and have loved everything. I have a candle from her store coming, beeswax, I can't wait! Her prices are rediculously cheap considering her product.

I like www.dakotasdreams.com for play things.

www.lavenderlongies.com is great too.

I'll post more when I remember.

I've always had good luck with www.lilbunz.com but she mostly sells retail diapers and things.


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

I missed her post but maybe she meant Righteous Baby?


----------



## sophiekat (Oct 29, 2005)

green mountain wee woolies for knit wool www.woolsoakers.net Valerie is great to work with and she puts in extra wetness absorbers in the diaper area.
Meagan at patchwork pixie (stocks on midday faire mostly) and Christy at fussybutt.com (but stocks some awesome stuff at universal mama, which is on hyena cart now) are two of the best WAHMs I've come across.
loveybums, SOS, green acres designs, pishypants, lucy's hope chest and calico baby are all great, too. nak and I don't have links now, all are pretty easy though.


----------



## lovemypie (Mar 15, 2005)

whoops! sorry..


----------



## MamaJennsMunkies (Oct 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *QueenSheba'sMom*
That ignitethesenses.com store looks amazing!
There's no, by any chance, mdc discount is there?

SURE IS!
Jodi just told me to tell you the discount is :
MDC5









OH and its free shipping till the 14th! of Jan


----------



## EmmalinesMom (Feb 9, 2003)

I'm not, but I love looking through some of the sites that are.


----------



## Hawklin (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hillymum*
Here is Hawklins store!

Willy's Woolies

Thanks!

It's actually now: http://www.willyswoolies.com/


----------



## Smullarkey (Mar 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jilian*
I think it is only if someone asks for spam. I'm really not sure how the rules work. So I'll go ahead and ask for spam









Mamas who aren't on hyena cart, can you post a link to your site please so we can look around?

















Bridget's Woollen Soakers Bridget is a dear friend who does amazing work


----------



## mehndi mama (May 20, 2003)

I have a HC but don't use it any more. The links in my sig work.


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

bumping this thread to help with the alphabet game LOL


----------



## Adamsmama (Oct 24, 2003)

www.naturalbabies.com
www.diaperware.com
www.cottontailbaby.com


----------



## MistyMM (Aug 7, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *didelphus*
I'm not.
Hyenacart freaks me out.

ditto


----------



## jmreinke (Jan 1, 2003)

I'm not at HC either.

http://www.GrowMeARainbow.com


----------



## veggiemommy (Nov 21, 2003)

We're not on hyena cart either.

JamTots Online Baby Store


----------



## akbrough (Mar 24, 2004)

www.softbottomsdiapers.com


----------

